# Asus Rog Swift pg278q WQHD Monitor welche Grafikkarte?



## R3EVES (16. Oktober 2014)

Guten Abend Zusammen...

Ich habe vor mir nach Weihnachten einen neuen Gaming  Computer zusammen zu stellen.Ich möchte mir auch dazu den passenden Monitor gönnen.Es sollte einen Asus Rog Swift werden.Mein Problem ist jetzt aber welche Grafikkarte ich kaufen soll.Meine Frage daher: Was ist besser für diesen Monitor 2 *Asus Strix 970 oder 1*980 Strix.Ich tendiere zu der gtx 980 und wenn sie nicht ausreicht kaufe ich ein paar Monate später noch  eine zweite 980 .Was haltet ihr davon?Auf dem Monitor sollte gta 5 und kommende spiele flüssig laufen 
Hier noch die restlichen Komponeten die geplant sind (nicht erschrecken Preise sind in Schweizer Franken ) : https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=EB7076672D5E5E2AA769CA316898ABA7
. Gruss R3EVES


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (16. Oktober 2014)

R3EVES schrieb:


> Guten Abend Zusammen...
> 
> Ich habe vor mir nach Weihnachten einen neuen Gaming  Computer zusammen zu stellen.Ich möchte mir auch dazu den passenden Monitor gönnen.Es sollte einen Asus Rog Swift werden.Mein Problem ist jetzt aber welche Grafikkarte ich kaufen soll.Meine Frage daher: Was ist besser für diesen Monitor 2 *Asus Strix 970 oder 1*980 Strix.Ich tendiere zu der gtx 980 und wenn sie nicht ausreicht kaufe ich ein paar Monate später noch  eine zweite 980 .Was haltet ihr davon?Auf dem Monitor sollte gta 5 und kommende spiele flüssig laufen.Wenn ihr wünscht kann ich auch die restlichen Komponenten die in dem Computer geplant sind Posten . Gruss R3EVES



Ist das der 120hzer mit wqhd-Auflösung?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Oktober 2014)

Das ist der : ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Ich habe den selben.

Für so ein Teil benötigt man potente Hardware, wenn man dauerhaft das Maximum sehen will was der Monitor kann.
Ich bin ja generell abgeneigt von Zwei Grafikkarten, aber du scheinbar nicht, daher würde ich eher Zwei GTX970 empfehlen, da sie deutlich günstiger zu haben sind und nicht viel weniger leisten als deren große Brüder.


----------



## R3EVES (16. Oktober 2014)

Mein Problem ist ich habe noch 0 Erfahrung mit Sli..Frage daher nach,weil es währe schade wenn ich eine gtx 980 kaufe und das stockt auf dem Beast ^^....


----------



## R3EVES (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja...


----------



## Ryle (16. Oktober 2014)

Also mit ner 980/780Ti oder selbst einer 970 wirst du in den wenigsten Fällen Probleme bekommen. Und selbst wenn, gerade bei geringen fps zwischen 30 und 50 fühlt sich es dank G-Sync an wie 15-20fps mehr.
Allerdings würde ich mich nach anderem Arbeitsspeicher ner anderen SSD umsehen. Die Höhe von den Vengeance können zum Problem werden, wenn nicht jetzt dann später. Hyper X Fury oder ähnliches tuns auch und machen die nie Probleme mit Kühlern.
Die Corsair Force GT ist steinalt und nicht zu empfehlen. Lieber eine Crucial MX100, Samsung 840 Evo oder 850 Pro.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Oktober 2014)

Also bei Shootern würde ich schon sehr zu nem SLI tendieren.
Auch wenn Gsync das was bringen soll, aber Frames sind Frames.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du dich mehr über SLI mit der 900er Serie befassen willst, ist dieser Link sicher sehr interessant für dich : GeForce GTX 980 und GTX 970 im SLI-Test

Aber seit den Anfängen bis jetzt haben sich die Probleme bzw Nachteile, von mehr als einer Grafikkarte nicht wirklich gemildert, weder bei AMD noch bei Nvidia.
Es kostet viel bei der Anschaffung und dem Erhalt (Stromkosten) - keine Verdoppelung der FPS - SLI/Crossfire Treiberoptimierungen werden für manche Spiele nur langsam angepasst oder teils gar nicht - es benötigt viel Strom, also schlecht für die Umwelt - die Temperaturen erhöhen sich im gesamten System - der PC wird allgemein lauter - Microruckler (subjektiv : manche merken sie nicht und andere merken sie sehr stark) - das Mainboard muss genug Lanes liefern um dieses Gespann versorgen zu können - das Netzteil muss potent genug sein - die CPU sollte auch potent sein um nicht der limitierende Faktor zu sein.


----------



## Ryle (16. Oktober 2014)

Gab es nicht andauernd irgendwelche Probleme mit G-Sync und SLI? Zumindest DSR funktioniert ja noch immer nicht mit SLI und G-Sync und ich meine das viele wegen G-Sync auf SLI verzichtet haben, keine Ahnung ob sich da inzwischen was getan hat.
Ich kann mich wegen Mikroruckelns sowieso nicht damit anfreunden von dem her hoffe ich da eher auf GM200 mit hoffentlich mehr VRAM und ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## R3EVES (16. Oktober 2014)

Oke danke habs angepasst..
https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=EB7076672D5E5E2AA769CA316898ABA7


----------



## R3EVES (16. Oktober 2014)

Oke dann wirds wohl nix mit SLI...Denkt ihr es kommt bis Januar noch ne neue Nvidia Graka?Wenn nicht ist die gtx 980 die beste Wahl für den Swift Monitor ?Oder währe eine Titan Black Edition eine bessere Lösung?
Und noch eine Frage  kommen noch vergleichbare Monitor bis Januar raus?


----------



## Atent123 (16. Oktober 2014)

Von der Titan Black würde ich dir abraten weil die einfach veraltet und überteuert ist.Gerüchten zufolge soll zu Weinachten die gtx 990 oder die Titan X kommen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

Nein, zu Weihnachten wird die ganz sicher nicht kommen, so im März.

Zwei 970 oder eben eine 980, ich würde zwei 970 wählen.


----------



## R3EVES (16. Oktober 2014)

Oke wie ich sehe gehen die Meinungen zu SLI ausseinander ^^.Wie schon erwähnt ich habe 0 Erfahrung mit Sli ...müsste ich das Mainboard dafür wechseln oder reicht das asus maximus v2 Hero für 2 gtx 970?





R3EVES schrieb:


> Ja...


 


Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Nein, zu Weihnachten wird die ganz sicher nicht kommen, so im März.
> 
> Zwei 970 oder eben eine 980, ich würde zwei 970 wählen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich reicht das^^
Wie schaut das NT aus?

Bei SLI braucht man keine wirkliche Erfahrung, ist nun kein Hexenwerk


----------



## R3EVES (16. Oktober 2014)

Kannst meine zusammenstellung kontrollieren ;P https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=EB7076672D5E5E2AA769CA316898ABA7

Wie schaut das NT aus?

Bei SLI braucht man keine wirkliche Erfahrung, ist nun kein Hexenwerk [/QUOTE]


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

ich finde, es sieht sehr gut aus

habe auch schon gehört, dass sli und gsync noch nicht recht zusammen läuft,
und ich bin immer sehr für sli 

überlegst du denn trotzdem, später ne zweite 980 dazuzupacken?
im startporst stand sowas
dann eventuell anderes netzteil
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...pro-p10-650w-pc-netzteil-329389?tagIds=76-524

die werden die treiber ja wohl noch soweit bringen,
können ja schlecht den enthusiasten gsync verkaufen, und dann keine zweite karte mehr, obwohl die gern eine hätten


----------



## R3EVES (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die guten Ratschläge . Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor noch eine 2 gtx 980 zu kaufen .Wenn ein WQHD Display mit einer gtx 980 nicht Flüssig spielbar ist muss ich wohl doch zu einem Full HD Monitor zurückgreifen...


----------



## BertB (16. Oktober 2014)

doch, das sollte reichen,

ne oc 980 erreicht im firestrike extreme die selbe punktzahl, wie meine oc sli770,
in valley glaub nicht, aber fast

mit denen zock ich derzeit auf 3200x1350 per downsampling, 
bin sehr zufrieden damit
nochmal etwas mehr, als 2560x1440,

du wirst den doppelten speicher haben, den vorteil von single gpu, und gsync,
von daher glaub ich schon, dass das top laufen wird


----------

